# مين يعرف طريقة عمل الفرامل الهوائية في الشاحنات



## الجرح القديم (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
محتاجين احد يشرح طريقة عمل الفرامل الهوائية في الشاحنات
من مكونات النظام وغيره


----------



## كانوتيه (20 يوليو 2010)

اريد معرفة مكونات الفرامل الهوائية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 يوليو 2010)

اطلع على هذا الموضوع اخى كانوتيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122252.html

وحمل الملف المرفق


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (21 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## كانوتيه (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرك اخي العزيز العقاب الهرم


----------

